# Rich Mountain WMA?



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 10, 2006)

I am looking at a piece of property that would have adjoining access to Rich Mountain WMA. How is the deer, hog and turkey hunting? I am totally unfamiliar with it so some of you mountain hunters fill me in. Thanks.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Apr 11, 2006)

As with most mountain WMA's.slim pickings (deer).


----------



## xhunterx (Apr 12, 2006)

in my opinion rich mtn is one of the roughest wma s as far as the terrain goes. straight up and down.  few deer, fair bears, lots of work to get one tho


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 22, 2006)

Rich Mtn is good for your heart...deep, steep, wild and dark...but can be very rewarding, if you don't mind putting in the effort...


----------



## JH300 (Sep 22, 2006)

I live within about 10 miles of Rich Mt. wma. The deer hunting is very good and they are several bear and hogs.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I actually bought another property that does not adjoin to, but is still close to the WMA.


----------



## Bucknut (Oct 3, 2006)

And to add to this, there's a patch of NF just north of this WMA....Is this Non-WMA open for hunting ? Does anyone know of any property lines there?? I was looking to head to a non WMA area nearby just to bag some squirrels for a quick outing...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 9, 2006)

Bucknut, 
   Pick out which quad you need...
http://www.mapsouth.com/maps/Wma1.htm
   But yea, NF would fall under the normal big/small game seasons...outside the WMA>..


----------

